# domodossola to locarno



## anteater (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi everyone!

We are planning our Swiss trip and although it would seem that the easiest (but not shortest) route from Domodossola to Locarno is along the motorway and then along the side of Lake Maggiore, we see that Via Michelin suggests a much shorter in miles but perhaps more unmotorhomefriendly route from west to east.

Have any of you travelled between these two towns and if so, how did you go or what do you recommend?

Many thanks,
anteater


----------



## Bobfiggis (Mar 30, 2008)

The route from Domodossola to Locarno along the Centovalli is worth seeing. We did it last year in the opposite direction........by train (!)

We could see the road in several places and I wouldn't think it was motorhome unfriendly - you will have seen from Michelin there are stretches with bends and step hills, but nothing extreme!

Even if you decide to drive the long way round by the lakeside, a day trip circular tour Locarno-Domodossola-Stresa-Locarno by train/ship is worthwhile.


----------



## anteater (Oct 29, 2009)

Hello Bob,

Thanks very much for that information. I didn't realise that that route was the Centovalli, which I had looked up previously and which we intended to drive through at some point!!

It looks a good road from your great pictures.

Thanks again!
anteater


----------

